# went out mtoday again.



## Patricio

great day. I think the fish are moving in big time. same spot as yesterday. about twice as many hookups and landings as yesterday. 

a photoworthy fish. 









action shot


----------



## jay2k

Great pics.


----------



## liquidsoap

Great pics man...


----------



## sjastrz

cool pics and nice fish


----------



## Clayton

Looks like good fishing.

Egg flies?


----------



## Fishaholic69

good one patricio!


----------



## Stickman

Love that green water.


----------



## Eddie1017

i went out friday and didnt catch a thing. where are the fish at. ive fished so many spots on the rock not a thing. not even a hook up


----------



## MuskieJim

I was out yesterday as well. The beginning of my day started really slow, only two or three hookups at two different spots. We then moved to the upper stretches and whooped on em. After talking to a friend who fished out west, he said the same thing. Fish are in the high stretches.


----------



## Eddie1017

muskiejim are you fishing fast water or slow deep pools. and im guessing your fishing closer to the marina?


----------



## liquidsoap

Eddie1017 said:


> muskiejim are you fishing fast water or slow deep pools. and im guessing your fishing closer to the marina?


He probally wasnt fishing rocky...
Keep at it man... Its a depressing hobby to start on because I have yet to meet one person who it just instantly clicks with..... It takes time to learn and to master, just like any other sport.

Eddie I will send you a message next time I heading down and see if I can help you out.


----------



## Eddie1017

alright man sounds good. Im using a flyrod but im yet to find fish in fast water. Ive tried to fish blind in spots that look productive yet nothing not even a bite. I mean im no pro ive only been fly fishing for a few years. So any advice is appreciated. My dad and I do alot of fly fishing this time of the year but its usually alot easier when they are spawning. I usually dont fish this early in the year but when i hear people are catching fish i cant help but get down there. But its only been dissapointment lately


----------



## BigDaddy300

uh oh...............


----------



## Steel Cranium

Eddie1017 said:


> My dad and I do alot of fly fishing this time of the year but its usually alot easier when they are spawning. I usually dont fish this early in the year but when i hear people are catching fish i cant help but get down there. But its only been disappointment lately


Best to leave the fish spawning alone since they are more interested in their current event than eating. Most fish in this shallow water are snagged or lined (snagged/hooked on the outside of the mouth). An exception is sneaking up on males first thing in the morning (unharassed) and floating a fly high in the water column in front of and a bit away from the fish. If protecting the redd, they may go quite a way to slam it. Once they start seeing folks walking around/fishing, they will be reluctant to chase.

Best to look for deeper spots below spawning fish, where dropbacks and fish waiting to spawn may be feeding. This is blind fishing since they will be sitting in water deep enough to hide.

In conditions like last week (pre-spawn and elevated flows), look for obstructions that many others don't fish - not the fords/dams, but large rocks/logs in somewhat deep water. Float your flies around then behind the obstruction where they are sitting to save energy and snare an easy meal. That's what worked last week in the middle section of the rocky.


----------



## MuskieJim

I agree with SC, I wouldn't mess with the redds. What fun is that anyways? I will always pass a few guys in the springtime fishing a foot deep riffle on redds. Weak dude......weak.


----------



## BigMha

MuskieJim said:


> I agree with SC, I wouldn't mess with the redds. What fun is that anyways? I will always pass a few guys in the springtime fishing a foot deep riffle on redds. Weak dude......weak.


what are redds?


----------



## BigDaddy300

BigMha said:


> what are redds?


That is where the steelies are laying eggs attempting to spawn. Cool to watch but no fun fishing at all:bad:. Sight fishing sucks!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

sight fishing can be very fun! steelhead fishing or not and just cause fish are on the redds don't mean you will always snag them to catch them. I have had male fish around the redds and behind them chase down clousers and buggers up to 5 feet away and absolutly kill the things!!! to me casting to a spot with no fish in it all day wasting your time cause you can't see um sucks in my opinion so if I can see a fish all the better for me. it doesn't make anyone any worse of a person to fish when steelies are spawning. there eggs don't even survive anyways. I say fish away. just don't snag a fish unlawfully. if you don't think its fun or don't agree with it don't do it. but don't look down on a guy cause he does.


----------



## Patricio

I'm going to interject here and say sight fishing is my favorite. not for spawning fish on redds, but looking for them in general. I like finding a hole with a bunch of fish in it and fishing for one particular fish that I spot. thats where the real challenge comes in. the spawning fish will bite, but they almost have to be harassed into it. thats been my experience anyhow. not something I do, but there you go.

I never give out spots. sorry. right now theres fish everywhere. its crazy. I know of several ditches, literally ditches that are holding fish.


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Interesting thread here.
Site fishing can be fun but VERY frustrating as well. 
Especially if you see them there and throw every fly in your fly box and nothing.
I got my first steelie this past weekend on my fly rod and it was a blast. 
It was a little guy but kinda glad it was since I never hooked one before.


----------



## Eddie1017

Fishaholic69 said:


> sight fishing can be very fun! steelhead fishing or not and just cause fish are on the redds don't mean you will always snag them to catch them. I have had male fish around the redds and behind them chase down clousers and buggers up to 5 feet away and absolutly kill the things!!! to me casting to a spot with no fish in it all day wasting your time cause you can't see um sucks in my opinion so if I can see a fish all the better for me. it doesn't make anyone any worse of a person to fish when steelies are spawning. there eggs don't even survive anyways. I say fish away. just don't snag a fish unlawfully. if you don't think its fun or don't agree with it don't do it. but don't look down on a guy cause he does.


Yes i tottaly agree with you. i love seeing the fish and knowing im not wasting time. i love the sport i really do and one of the main reasons is because i can the fish and i know im not hoping or wishing to hook into fish. thats the exicitement of it. Its a rush when you see a fish slam your flie and take off up the river. Plus i dont just go for the spawning fish i look for spawning fish and you can almost always find dropbacks a few feet behind them waiting for eggs. I run an egg through the spawning fish and almost alway get the drop backs sometimes even the spawning fish. Actually alot of time i get the spawning fish. And id say about 95% of the time they are not fouled


----------



## Patricio

I'm gonna make the simple statement that I suspect your knowledge of flyfishing and experience with it is VERY limited. and keep it at that. 





MuskieJim said:


> I have absolutely no respect for guys who fish redds. period. But that's just me. It's easier to catch fish when you can see them? OF COURSE IT IS! If you're a fly guy, there's virtually no skill involved in catching redds. As you and everyone else stated, fish will slam presentations in that particular scenerio. ScreamingReels Guide service is a fly only outfitter here in NE OH. I was able to talk with him last year fishing out east and it really made me realize how cheap redd fishing is. There are plenty of other opportunities for fly guys that don't include fishing for the same 5 fish in a foot of water for hours.
> 
> YOU CAN SEE THEM! LETS CAST 300 TIMES RIGHT IN FRONT OF THEIR FACE! Weak weak weak fishing.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Yes i tottaly agree with you. i love seeing the fish and knowing im not wasting time. i love the sport i really do and one of the main reasons is because i can the fish and i know im not hoping or wishing to hook into fish. thats the exicitement of it. Its a rush when you see a fish slam your flie and take off up the river. Plus i dont just go for the spawning fish i look for spawning fish and you can almost always find dropbacks a few feet behind them waiting for eggs. I run an egg through the spawning fish and almost alway get the drop backs sometimes even the spawning fish. Actually alot of time i get the spawning fish. And id say about 95% of the time they are not fouled


Do you ever fish lakes or ponds that you can't see into? Maybe not because that would be a waste of your time. It is much more exciting fishing a hole that you can't see into not knowing if the fish are there or not. That's the FISHING part and when you do that and your float or strike indicator hesitates you set the hook and sometimes fish on, sometimes not. That's excitement!!!


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> Do you ever fish lakes or ponds that you can't see into? Maybe not because that would be a waste of your time. It is much more exciting fishing a hole that you can't see into not knowing if the fish are there or not. That's the FISHING part and when you do that and your float or strike indicator hesitates you set the hook and sometimes fish on, sometimes not. That's excitement!!!


Do you fish Lake Erie on a boat? Does your boat have a fish finder. DO YOU FISH A PLACE IF IT SAYS THERES A HUGE SCHOOL OF FISH BELOW YOU? or are you like no thats to easy lets move on? One of the whole reasons i fish the river is so i know im not wasting my time on a non productive hole. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see why most guys do fish the river. you see the fish and know they are there and your not spending hours hoping for a fish. Honestly i cant beleive you even said that its way more fun not catching fish or hoping to catch a fish. That is what your saying right? "It is much more exciting fishing a hole that you cant see into not knowing if the fish are there or not" !unbeleivable! roflmfao wow!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Do you fish Lake Erie on a boat? Does your boat have a fish finder. DO YOU FISH A PLACE IF IT SAYS THERES A HUGE SCHOOL OF FISH BELOW YOU? or are you like no thats to easy lets move on? One of the whole reasons i fish the river is so i know im not wasting my time on a non productive hole. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see why most guys do fish the river. you see the fish and know they are there and your not spending hours hoping for a fish. Honestly i cant beleive you even said that its way more fun not catching fish or hoping to catch a fish. That is what your saying right? "It is much more exciting fishing a hole that you cant see into not knowing if the fish are there or not" !unbeleivable! roflmfao wow!


I do fish with a boat and it does have a fish finder. It does mark fish below the boat but doesn't tell you what they are and you still can't see the fish and put a lure or bait in front of its mouth. Anyways I am refering to water that you can not see into like the shallows where finders do not work. Like casting a shoreline or fishing some weed beds. You can't see the fish but you do it anyways, trying to find and figure them out.

I guarantee you that most guys do not fish a river trying to see fish before they even cast so as not to waste their time. Remember they call it fishing not catching. I never said its way more fun not catching fish. I said its exciting hooking a fish in a hole not knowing for sure if it was there or not. Maybe you should try it someday when you have time to waste.

So I guess you only get to fish a couple months out of the year when fish are spawning. Everything else would just be wasting your time. Not sure how long you have been fishing, I mean catching, but maybe if you get enough years in you will get the whole concept and learn to appreciate it more!


----------



## AnthHol

Eddie1017 said:


> Do you fish Lake Erie on a boat? Does your boat have a fish finder. DO YOU FISH A PLACE IF IT SAYS THERES A HUGE SCHOOL OF FISH BELOW YOU? or are you like no thats to easy lets move on? One of the whole reasons i fish the river is so i know im not wasting my time on a non productive hole. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see why most guys do fish the river. you see the fish and know they are there and your not spending hours hoping for a fish. Honestly i cant beleive you even said that its way more fun not catching fish or hoping to catch a fish. That is what your saying right? "It is much more exciting fishing a hole that you cant see into not knowing if the fish are there or not" !unbeleivable! roflmfao wow!


Actually, I would say 95% of people that fish rivers are fishing blind for the most parts. Its not about seeing the fish, its about learning the rivers and knowing where the fish are SUPPOSED to be. IMHO steelies should be left on the redds just like smallmouths shouldn't be fished off of their beds but thats another topic for another day... to each his own, just my opinion you just wont see me doing it


----------



## liquidsoap

I have nothing against fishing for bedding fish.. Its not my thing, but I will say this... One of the coolest things to do is look from a steep hill and look at dozens of trout moving around in gravel beds. Not fishing for them... But just watching... Its such a great site....


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> I do fish with a boat and it does have a fish finder. It does mark fish below the boat but doesn't tell you what they are and you still can't see the fish and put a lure or bait in front of its mouth. Anyways I am refering to water that you can not see into like the shallows where finders do not work. Like casting a shoreline or fishing some weed beds. You can't see the fish but you do it anyways, trying to find and figure them out.
> 
> I guarantee you that most guys do not fish a river trying to see fish before they even cast so as not to waste their time. Remember they call it fishing not catching. I never said its way more fun not catching fish. I said its exciting hooking a fish in a hole not knowing for sure if it was there or not. Maybe you should try it someday when you have time to waste.
> 
> So I guess you only get to fish a couple months out of the year when fish are spawning. Everything else would just be wasting your time. Not sure how long you have been fishing, I mean catching, but maybe if you get enough years in you will get the whole concept and learn to appreciate it more!


Ive actually been fishing most of my life. But you seem to know everything so maybe im wrong. Either way i never said its all about catching fish, if you werent an idiot (excuse my french) i said its more fun catching fish. I catch fish all year round thank you. And having a fish finder weather it tells you how deep fish are or what type they are isnt the point. the point is your fishing a spot were you know fish are. Duh are you that blind to the facts. your not sitting out on the lake just hoping there are fish under you. Wow its amazing that even someone of my age can see the ignorance of a human being. Really having less respect for someone because there fishing for a fish thats spawning is completely irrational. Hey you fish a certain way so your an idiot and i have less respect for you as a person. Hmm i think ive made my point. You fish your way ill fish my way. i probably catch more fish then you anyway lmfao. By the way i guarentee you 95% of the people that fish the river when the fish are spawning are not fishing blind. Not everyones as dumb as you.


----------



## Eddie1017

BTW to all. Im not trying to be a jerk or anything. But if your just going to tell someone they are stupid because they fish a certain way then expect criticism back. i was asking for decent advice instead i got smart remarks. This forum is for giving advice and talking about fishing experiences , is it not? If not maybe i should find a new forum. I was just asking for advice or hints not remarks about how i fish. Yes go ahead and tell me that there may be more fun in blind fishing and maybe i should give it a try. Not ya when i see people fishing a foot deep of water for the same 5 fish all day i laugh or w.e. I apologize if maybe i took things the wrong way. I just dont see the point in criticizing someone asking for help!


----------



## MuskieJim

I deleted my two prior posts as they were obviously taken the wrong way. This is a personal thing I guess, and some people feel that fishing for redds is somewhat the "easy" way to fish. Eddie, you're right. You can see the fish, so if you're only comfortable fishing for fish you can see, have at it. Some feel that fishing for redds is unethical. Although it is very rare, there are some steelhead that naturally reproduce. Mine as well give them a shot if they're trying....JMO. Erie Outfitters has several photos of natrual trout that were a direct result of spawing steelhead. So it DOES happen. This is where the respect thing comes in. Do I think it takes less skill to catch fish you can see? Absolutely. Do I think fish are more apt to bite a passing streamer while on their beds? Absolutely. Do I think you stating "if you weren't an idiot" in your post makes you less respectable. Absolutely. 

I did not see any posts calling you an idiot, or any bad name for that matter. It seems as though you're the one flying off the handle


----------



## Eddie1017

jim did you read my post below yours? You are right no one called me an idiot but it seemed to be implied. Maybe i am blowing things out of proportion but do you see the point im trying to make? Just because i fish a certain way makes me less respectable? Its not like im going around netting fish or shooting them lol. I just thought it was rediculous to tell me im fishing the wrong, when technically im not. or that looking for fish in a maybe 2 ft river is totally unbeleivable. Nobody ever looks for fish when they fish in a river?


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Ive actually been fishing most of my life. But you seem to know everything so maybe im wrong. Either way i never said its all about catching fish, if you werent an idiot (excuse my french) i said its more fun catching fish. I catch fish all year round thank you. And having a fish finder weather it tells you how deep fish are or what type they are isnt the point. the point is your fishing a spot were you know fish are. Duh are you that blind to the facts. your not sitting out on the lake just hoping there are fish under you. Wow its amazing that even someone of my age can see the ignorance of a human being. Really having less respect for someone because there fishing for a fish thats spawning is completely irrational. Hey you fish a certain way so your an idiot and i have less respect for you as a person. Hmm i think ive made my point. You fish your way ill fish my way. i probably catch more fish then you anyway lmfao. By the way i guarentee you 95% of the people that fish the river when the fish are spawning are not fishing blind. Not everyones as dumb as you.


I noticed you said "someone of my age" and that you have been fishing all your life. So how long is that? From what I you are saying I don't think is has been very long. Never said I know everything, no one does. You do imply by your messages that catching is everything. So what kind of fish are you catching all year round that you can see. I would really like to know that. You brought up the fish finder issue not me. 

There is no need for the name calling. Pay attention to what is being said. I never once bashed you for fishing the spawners. I only said that it is boring and I don' like it. The only point you have made is that you are very immature. Do your parents know what you are typing on this forum? 

You are dead wrong with your guarantee of 95% of the people fishing for spawners. BTW Anytime you want to have a little fishing competition just let me know! I might be dumb but I will outfish you anyday!!!


----------



## LUCIUS

WOW I am going to stick to Musky fishing.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> BTW to all. Im not trying to be a jerk or anything. But if your just going to tell someone they are stupid because they fish a certain way then expect criticism back. i was asking for decent advice instead i got smart remarks. This forum is for giving advice and talking about fishing experiences , is it not? If not maybe i should find a new forum. I was just asking for advice or hints not remarks about how i fish. Yes go ahead and tell me that there may be more fun in blind fishing and maybe i should give it a try. Not ya when i see people fishing a foot deep of water for the same 5 fish all day i laugh or w.e. I apologize if maybe i took things the wrong way. I just dont see the point in criticizing someone asking for help!


You sure are acting like a jerk the way you are name calling. Didn't see anyone calling you stupid. This forum is for giving advice and talking about fishing. Maybe you should find a new forum. Why don't you go on TSS and try this stuff. See what kind of response you get there. No need to come on this site and start with the name calling. If this is the way you are going to be posting from now on, I don't think you will last!


----------



## BigDaddy300

LUCIUS said:


> WOW I am going to stick to Musky fishing.


Thats just a waste of time if you can't see them in the shallows or on a finder!!!


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> I noticed you said "someone of my age" and that you have been fishing all your life. So how long is that? From what I you are saying I don't think is has been very long. Never said I know everything, no one does. You do imply by your messages that catching is everything. So what kind of fish are you catching all year round that you can see. I would really like to know that. You brought up the fish finder issue not me.
> 
> There is no need for the name calling. Pay attention to what is being said. I never once bashed you for fishing the spawners. I only said that it is boring and I don' like it. The only point you have made is that you are very immature. Do your parents know what you are typing on this forum?
> 
> You are dead wrong with your guarantee of 95% of the people fishing for spawners. BTW Anytime you want to have a little fishing competition just let me know! I might be dumb but I will outfish you anyday!!!


Once again i have to make my point. I was asking for advice and you pointed out how lame it is to fish spawning fish. So if im immature what does that make you. you provoked the whole argument. If you would have just given me legit advice instead of putting your 2 sense into it we wouldnt be arguing. I have been fishing for about 13 years. And actually my father does know what im saying on here. He thinks you are absolutley rediculous too. We both couldnt beleive that everyone fishing the rocky river doesnt look for fish they just walk in their waders and blindly fish a stretch of water. It really doesnt make much sense to me. ive met plenty of guys down at the rock and most of them do look for fish. The point of waders are? To get to the fish. The point of polarized sunglasses? To see the fish. The point of using a flyrod for the most part? to work an area were fish are. Maybe im tottaly wrong. But i cant beleive that i am. I mean ive met guys down there that are like 60 or 70 and even they look for fish and they will even let me know where the fish are. And you know what i apologize for the names i called you. It was immature i just dont see how me fishing for a spawning fish makes me less respectable. Also the fishfinder thing was just an example about how most people dont tottaly fish blind. To be honest this doesnt even matter any more i just wont ask for advice anymore. Im sorry i got the wrong idea about this forum.


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> Thats just a waste of time if you can't see them in the shallows or on a finder!!!


In the river i think blind fishing is wasting time. For me id rather see the fish and know they are there. These remarks are exactly what i meant. Flyfishing is supposed to be meant for working fish right? Thats what ive learned from the couple years ive been doing it. And the other post were you said this forum is for asking for advice. Thats all i was doing but, back to your remarks. Thats why i got aggrivated. Instead of replying with something helpful you were being a smart guy.Btw im 18 years old


----------



## ParmaBass

Keep at the shallow stuff, that'll leave more of the deeper stuff for me!!


----------



## MuskieJim

Haha Parma, agreed. Will a mod please lock this forum before it gets out of hand? (as if that hasn't happened already).


----------



## BigDaddy300

parmabass said:


> keep at the shallow stuff, that'll leave more of the deeper stuff for me!!


me to!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Once again i have to make my point. I was asking for advice and you pointed out how lame it is to fish spawning fish. So if im immature what does that make you. you provoked the whole argument. If you would have just given me legit advice instead of putting your 2 sense into it we wouldnt be arguing. I have been fishing for about 13 years. And actually my father does know what im saying on here. He thinks you are absolutley rediculous too. We both couldnt beleive that everyone fishing the rocky river doesnt look for fish they just walk in their waders and blindly fish a stretch of water. It really doesnt make much sense to me. ive met plenty of guys down at the rock and most of them do look for fish. The point of waders are? To get to the fish. The point of polarized sunglasses? To see the fish. The point of using a flyrod for the most part? to work an area were fish are. Maybe im tottaly wrong. But i cant beleive that i am. I mean ive met guys down there that are like 60 or 70 and even they look for fish and they will even let me know where the fish are. And you know what i apologize for the names i called you. It was immature i just dont see how me fishing for a spawning fish makes me less respectable. Also the fishfinder thing was just an example about how most people dont tottaly fish blind. To be honest this doesnt even matter any more i just wont ask for advice anymore. Im sorry i got the wrong idea about this forum.


It is lame and thats my opinion. Never said anything about you or anyone else doing it though. You ask for advice on where the fish are at. Here is some advice: They are in the river. Some will be in the holes, some in the shallows.

I never provoked any argument. You are the one who took the defensive and flew off the handle. I must be immature also for arguing back and forth with some one of your age who is obviously less experienced with the steelies.


----------



## Eddie1017

ok thank you very much. even though i could have told someone that. i appreciate it. but like i said your comments arent appreciated about being more experienced than me. But thats an argument for another day. Anyone else fishing the Rocky River know were people are catching fish?


----------



## ParmaBass

You should pm BigDaddy300 he knows the Rocky like the back of his hand!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> ok thank you very much. even though i could have told someone that. i appreciate it. but like i said your comments arent appreciated about being more experienced than me. But thats an argument for another day. Anyone else fishing the Rocky River know were people are catching fish?


You are the one that ask were the fish are. You just don't get it. You can't come on here, ask for people to tell you where the fish are and expect to be spoon fed. Its not that easy. Most steelheading veterans did the work and figured things out for themselves over the years. You have to go about asking for help in a whole different way. By telling everyone that you are wasting your time by fishing holes and not seeing fish tells everyone that you are looking for the easy way out. You have to do some work on your own as most others do. Don't get the idea that I am not willing to help as I have answered numerous questions and gave lots of advice to people on here!


----------



## Eddie1017

Thank you very much bigdaddy. i know what your saying. i dont meant like wasting time because i really do enjoy being down there. But like most people i think catching fish is alot of fun. I am just frustrated, ive been down a handful of times this year and havent even hooked into a fish yet. ive tried alot of different things too. And just about everything i know i did learn on my own. Im obviuosly still young so i know i have alot to learn. Maybe i took the comments the wrong way and to far. Still though people should be careful about the way they speak to others because some could take it offensivly. Seeing the fish is like a sense of security, i know they are there so i dont feel frustrated just because im not catching anything at the moment. But when i go down and dont see anything or hook into anything it gets to me. And then i come on here and ask for advice and i get thrashed for spawn fishing , it caught me the wrong way. Sorry to all, we all do things different i guess. But i understand what your saying about finding things out on my own. But why not ask someone thats already figured it out. i mean we all get to use or learn about things that people already discovered and made. Why is it wrong to ask people where fish are or how to fish. To me its gaining knowledge. What would life be if you werent able to ask quistions. i dk i figured by asking people about stuff they already knew would be ok. Im not asking to be spoon fed but a little help would be appreciated


----------



## Patricio

BigDaddy300 said:


> That's excitement!!!


seeing the white flash of the trouts mouth open and take your fly, a perfect cast to a bonefish, a rising brook trout sip your fly off the water top. THAT's excitement. but hey, if dragging flies through muddy holes and hoping something takes it is your bag, so be it. you can sight fish the bigger rivers, too. 

on another note, I caught this today. his jaw was all messed up and he had a lamprey mark on it. kind of an ugly fish.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Eddie1017 said:


> And actually my father does know what im saying on here. He thinks you are absolutley rediculous too. We both couldnt beleive that everyone fishing the rocky river doesnt look for fish they just walk in their waders and blindly fish a stretch of water. It really doesnt make much sense to me.



No need to have to look for fish if you have an educated guess on where they may be hanging out. I did fairly well during the last week without seeing a fish, until hooked. A key to the game is figuring out what (and where) may be productive and ruling out the many spots that are not. Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't. Spots don't necessarily have to be a hole or rapid, it can be a well placed rock or stump.

Much is homework and experience, with quite a bit of luck thrown in. Pick the river you like to fish close to home and concentrate on it. I walk the entire rocky during August fishing for smallies and carp to see where the holes and obstructions are, a couple miles at a time. I'll walk chest-deep into holes just to see what's there. High water events like the one we are in the middle of hurts the 'homework' approach since holes and obstructions move around. That's where the experience and luck come into play.

A fly rod isn't just for the shallow and fast water. Its primary purpose is to cast and control baits that are too small to control easily with spinning gear. If one uses an "indicator" the size of a steelhead float, I wonder why they just don't use a spinning outfit or centerpin. Each tool has its proper place when properly used. I don't use a centerpin, but have had my butt handed to me by those using one next to me. More bites, no. More hookups due to better line control, sure.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Patricio said:


> seeing the white flash of the trouts mouth open and take your fly, a perfect cast to a bonefish, a rising brook trout sip your fly off the water top. THAT's excitement. but hey, if dragging flies through muddy holes and hoping something takes it is your bag, so be it. you can sight fish the bigger rivers, too.
> 
> on another note, I caught this today. his jaw was all messed up and he had a lamprey mark on it. kind of an ugly fish.


I know how exciting flyfishing can be. I am not knocking it. Used to do it on occasion but not for spawning steelies. You can't compare trying to make a perfect cast to very wary, cruising bonefish and trying to match the hatch and get an easily spooked brookie to rise and take your offering to fishing over a loaded gravel bed of spawning steelies.

What kind of water do you fish when the rivers are low and clear and all the ditch fish move back out. You never fish holes that you can't see into? They don't have to be muddy not to see into them. They just have to be deep enough for the fish to blend, and I know that you are aware of how well they blend, into the bottom without being seen.


----------



## archman

Hey guys, can't we talk about something less controversial like meat hunters vs catch and release guys, or gutting a female for eggs and leaving her on the bank????? 

Since one person said 95% of steelheaders fish redds and another said 95% don't fish the redds, how about someone starts a poll?


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Thank you very much bigdaddy. i know what your saying. i dont meant like wasting time because i really do enjoy being down there. But like most people i think catching fish is alot of fun. I am just frustrated, ive been down a handful of times this year and havent even hooked into a fish yet. ive tried alot of different things too. And just about everything i know i did learn on my own. Im obviuosly still young so i know i have alot to learn. Maybe i took the comments the wrong way and to far. Still though people should be careful about the way they speak to others because some could take it offensivly. Seeing the fish is like a sense of security, i know they are there so i dont feel frustrated just because im not catching anything at the moment. But when i go down and dont see anything or hook into anything it gets to me. And then i come on here and ask for advice and i get thrashed for spawn fishing , it caught me the wrong way. Sorry to all, we all do things different i guess. But i understand what your saying about finding things out on my own. But why not ask someone thats already figured it out. i mean we all get to use or learn about things that people already discovered and made. Why is it wrong to ask people where fish are or how to fish. To me its gaining knowledge. What would life be if you werent able to ask quistions. i dk i figured by asking people about stuff they already knew would be ok. Im not asking to be spoon fed but a little help would be appreciated


No problem at all asking for advice. You just have to go about it in a different manner and not come on here name calling. I have asked for help several times here and have always gotten good responses. This site is great for that and hopefully you will find that out. You just need to ask for some tips to go on and then get on the water and start trying. Time on the water is the best way to learn. Watch guys that are fishing or ask them for some tips. Most guys will be very willing to help as long as you show some respect and etiquette.


----------



## BigDaddy300

archman said:


> Hey guys, can't we talk about something less controversial like meat hunters vs catch and release guys, or gutting a female for eggs and leaving her on the bank?????
> 
> Since one person said 95% of steelheaders fish redds and another said 95% don't fish the redds, how about someone starts a poll?


There is no controversy about those topics. Perfectly fine with those!!!

A poll sounds good but might lead to bashing.


----------



## Fishaholic69

I don't actually cast to the actual fish spawning just to the males all around um. if you catch the females. they will all leave. I don't do this all the time tho cause the fish ain't always on riffles or behind um. just in the spring when there are lots of fish around. in the fall/winter I fish the deep holes and the other places steel hold. I am not this huge redd fisher. sometimes where I fish if its clear you can even see um in the deeper holds. i liek sight fishing for a few reasons. 1. if ya see um and you can get a fly past um at least ya can figure out whats working. 2. its awesome seeing a 30 inch beast of a fish chase down a streamer on the swing and smash the thing to pieces and also 3. you figure out where the steelies like to hang out and can observe there behaviors. man! gotta love steelhead fishing sometimes. it can be very challenging. sometimes they are hard to catch but then again that makes catching one all the more worth it to me!


----------



## BigDaddy300

ParmaBass said:


> You should pm BigDaddy300 he knows the Rocky like the back of his hand!


I actually know more about the east side tribs and ditches since Parma has been giving me all the hotspots.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Fishaholic69 said:


> I don't actually cast to the fish spawning up next to each other. just to the males around um. catch the female and they will leave. I also fish deep holes tho and other places steel hold. I am not this redd fisher. where I fish if its clear you can even see um in the deeper holds. if ya see um and can get a fly past um at least ya can figure out whats working too. thta way you aren't fishing blind with the wrong bait in the right spot thinking your in a bad spot. gotta love steelhead fishing. it can be very challenging sometimes. then again that makes catching even all the more worth it


Most guys that have been doing it long enough know the bad spots from good spots, even if they are holes. Just comes from experience. You can fish holes just like you mentioned but have to try different baits. You can go through a short list of different baits, based upon current conditions like clarity, temp, time of year, flow and other factors, to determine if the fish are willing or not. You are right, steelie fishing can be challenging at times but far from rocket science. They are actually very easy to catch at times. Not knowing whats in that dark green hole is part of the challenge and that makes it part of the excitement. Just like throwing that jig&pig next to a laydown or crankin that buzzbait next to some pads. You don't know if the bass is in there but you do it.


----------



## madison_22

Ive asked for advice many timesand no bashing started. Its all in the way you go about.


----------



## Carpman

Round 3 FIGHT!


----------



## Fishaholic69

just saw the posts above. I don't think Eddie is saying he "ONLY" fishes for spawning fish or is only comfortable fishing that way. I'd give him a break.he was just asking for some help. who cares how he fishes. you fish your way and others fish there ways. when I 1st started I didn't know crap! I never knew there was so many "RULES" to fishing. who made these rules? is there a steelhead bible out there or something chiseled in stone like the 10 commandments of the steel??? like I said above people fish all ways. I am not shy to cast into deep holes trust me on that. been doing it all year. I caught lots of smallies and also some fall steelies and even a carp. I didn't see any of those fish but I also didn't feel any more excited for catching them any diff. than the smallmouth I seen chasing minnows around, tossed a clouser too and hooked up for the biggest smallie I ever caught to date. heck. sometimes the fish aren't always in the deep spots. 
I say everyone who hates fishing for spawn time steelies just stay home so we can have lots more spots to fish!!! hahahah
every year its the same arguments. lol


----------



## Fishaholic69

I got a basic idea down of where fish tend to hold at certain times of the year and what flies are hatching or working successful at those times also. I am a member of 6 forums and that has helped alot. I been fly fishing it 2 steelhead seasons so far actually 2 1/2 cause I fished all summer before the steel came. I don't just fish for steelhead tho. I fish 365 year round unless froze over. what ever fish is biting when I go I try to catch. if its steel its steel. if its smallies or gills so be it. I will be there as long as its not flooded out or froze over


----------



## BigDaddy300

Fishaholic69 said:


> just saw the posts above. I don't think Eddie is saying he "ONLY" fishes for spawning fish or is only comfortable fishing that way. I'd give him a break.he was just asking for some help. who cares how he fishes. you fish your way and others fish there ways. when I 1st started I didn't know crap! I never knew there was so many "RULES" to fishing. who made these rules? is there a steelhead bible out there or something chiseled in stone like the 10 commandments of the steel??? like I said above people fish all ways. I am not shy to cast into deep holes trust me on that. been doing it all year. I caught lots of smallies and also some fall steelies and even a carp. I didn't see any of those fish but I also didn't feel any more excited for catching them any diff. than the smallmouth I seen chasing minnows around, tossed a clouser too and hooked up for the biggest smallie I ever caught to date. heck. sometimes the fish aren't always in the deep spots.
> I say everyone who hates fishing for spawn time steelies just stay home so we can have lots more spots to fish!!! hahahah
> every year its the same arguments. lol


Yeah there are rules and the 3 that I hope all will follow is NO SNAGGING, 12" MINIMUM and KEEP ONLY 2 PER DAY!!!(during the restricted months anyways)

I am just about done with steelies anyways so you can have all my spots.


----------



## ParmaBass

BigDaddy300 said:


> Time on the water is the best way to learn. Watch guys that are fishing or ask them for some tips. Most guys will be very willing to help as long as you show some respect and etiquette.


Good luck finding anyone on the Rocky to ask! If people only knew how much easy access there was mabey the Rock would get more pressure! It's a hidden jem!!!:Banane40:


----------



## MuskieJim

Fishaholic69 said:


> I don't actually cast to the actual fish spawning just to the males all around um. if you catch the females. they will all leave. I don't do this all the time tho cause the fish ain't always on riffles or behind um. just in the spring when there are lots of fish around. in the fall/winter I fish the deep holes and the other places steel hold. I am not this huge redd fisher.


That's what a redd fisher is pal. Springtime is usually the ONLY time you can find redds. I've seen spawners in the winter, but they're few and far between.
The point is that sightfishing for bonefish or brookies is a completely different comparison. ANYONE knows that. And Rules? There's no rules. You are more than welcome to fish for easy pickens' in 20" of water, where fish will instinctually strike flies, regardless of whether or not you're good enough to present your fly naturally. 

To be honest, I don't really care enough to continue with this arguement. Have fun. Next time, if the fish doesn't eat your fly, you can drop kick them in the head. Hahahaha.


----------



## Fishaholic69

just call me "Redd" then. I don't care. if it makes ya feel better about yourself thinking you are more elite cause you only fish deeper spots then go for it. whatever floats your boat. I don't need to judge anyone to feel better about myself. all you TSS guys try to judge people all the time. you already ran everyone off that forum. what you all trying to come take over OGF and run people away from here too? I say if you wanna hate on someone instead of help people out then just keep it to yourself and go shut up and fish your "elitist" way.


----------



## master of steel

What turns me off is when I see guys fishing redds in low and clear water. As far as I'm concerned fishing redds is not fair game. The fish are tight and males will not stray far from a hen. Fishing redds brings out the worst in people. It bothers me, but I bite my lip and walk by. As long as the ODNR allows it, there's nothing I can do about it. 

Here's an example of last April. I get to the parking lot at 6:00A.M and there are 12 cars. I see guys getting dress quickly and racing down to the river. All of them were fly fishing and I was using my centerpin. I didn't rush and took my time. All of the anglers were on the gravel and I fished the pools and runs. To make a long story short - I caught a lot of dropbacks on tube jigs and found a lot of fishable water with nobody around me. 

You don't need to fish gravel to catch a lot of fish.........


----------



## MuskieJim

Now THAT is funny. You sent me messages complaining about being booted from TSS! Haha. Listen dude, I'm not passing judgement at all. You can do what you do, no rules attached! This is a forum where opinions are obviously discussed sometimes. It's my opinion that fishing for redds isn't exactly rocket science. That's all. 

There's nothing elitest about not wanting to target fish on gravel. Nothing at all.


----------



## joewallguy

Fishaholic69 said:


> just call me "Redd" then. I don't care. if it makes ya feel better about yourself thinking you are more elite cause you only fish deeper spots then go for it. whatever floats your boat. I don't need to judge anyone to feel better about myself. all you TSS guys try to judge people all the time. you already ran everyone off that forum. what you all trying to come take over OGF and run people away from here too? I say if you wanna hate on someone instead of help people out then just keep it to yourself and go shut up and fish your "elitist" way.




spring., yeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Fishaholic69

haha!!! ya all us fly guys. we are all redd fishers ya know. the centerpin guys are way cooler and way more elite than us cause all they do is fish them deep places! lol. god forbid we fly guys catch a fish around or behind a redd while its spawning while using a piece of yarn then release it and send it back to keep doing whatever its doing! shame on us! hey. at least we don't have to gut the spawning steelhead just for its eggs to keep fishing therefore taking away that steelhead for another angler to catch! then again I am not elite liek you guys and I don't really care if you do that cause I don't look down on another person cause of how they fish so why hate on someone cause they fish in 24 inch water instead of 48 inch water? like I said above. I don't care what you think of me. I fished deep holes all year and have caught fish out of um before but if fish are in the shallows this spring I will fish for um there too. all you guys are from TSS . you are all part of there lil elitest "clique"! sorry to break it to you but you ain't no better than anyone else. why don't you all go back over there and hate on eachother and stay off ogf unless you wanna help people instead of talk crap all day


----------



## joewallguy

blahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fishaholic69

exactly! I got nothing more to say about it. its all a waste of time. we will just all argue about this next year again.


----------



## 1roofmusky

Eddie- All I can say is, you better stick to fishing for spawning steelhead. If you start fishing for spawning bass or muskies, you better wear a hat with a rearview mirror on it!! We aren't nearly as courteous as "chrome-domes"!


----------



## One Legged Josh

Thought I logged onto TSS for a minute while reading all this. Oh well it will be locked in a minute anyway.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Just to set the record straight: I am not one of those TSS dudes.

Looks like the percentages are in favor of the non-sight fishers as of now!


----------



## BigDaddy300

ParmaBass said:


> Good luck finding anyone on the Rocky to ask! If people only knew how much easy access there was mabey the Rock would get more pressure! It's a hidden jem!!!:Banane40:


Everyone knows how easy the Rocky is to access, no hidden gem there. That's why it gets so much pressure. I have directed guys to some of my good spots on the Rocky, no secrets there. Its not my fault that they can't catch fish unless some one is holding there hand and telling them what to do. Now if you want easy fishing with lots of fish, HEAD EAST!!!!!! That's a fact!


----------



## jojopro

The way I see it there are two types of anglers; Types A and B...

Type A takes pleasure out of EVERY aspect of fishing. whereas type B takes pleasure only from the catching of fish. The first type of angler enjoys the challenge of locating feeding fish by applying the knowledge they have gained from their past experiences, whereas the latter type just wants someone to tell them where and how to catch fish. The type A angler could spend a whole day fishing a stream, not hook a single fish, yet still walk away feeling satisfied to just have been out doing what they love, whereas the type B angler would feel angry to have 'wasted' their day not catching fish. IMO, the Type B angler is really missing out on just how rewarding fishing can be, and I hope that with time they may grow to learn more of what fishing is really all about.

While I don't 'sight fish' out on the river, I wouldn't say that I am ever really fishing blind. There are certain patterns that can be applied to any body of water in order to locate feeding fish. With experience and by doing your homework you can learn to identify what areas will likely hold fish and which ones would not. Reading the river in order to locate fish is all part of the fishing experience for me.

While I love to take time out from fishing to observe steelies spawning on the redds, I pass on fishing for them. For one thing, these fish on the redds really aren't very interested in feeding on any offering you may present and for the most part only truly hit an offering after being harrassed for long enough. Even if they were more willing to take an offering, I'd still pass as I don't see it as not very challenging or sporting to go after such easy targets. For those who do choose to fish the redds...as long as you are not trying to snag fish, then I have no problem with it and I'm happy to have you fishing there and leaving more room for me to target the fish that are more interested in actually feeding.

John


----------



## BigDaddy300

Great post Jojo. That is pretty much what I have been trying to say but it seems you are much better with words than me.


----------



## Eddie1017

Thanks Fishaholic, your right about this forum and most of these guys. its like there all out to prove something. Tbh all i did in the first place was ask a simple quistion about where the fish were and it turned into me being called a redd fisherman. Even though this hole year ive fished deep pools. I like fishing faster water and making my fly hit the fish just right, aiming for a fish ive picked out. Rather then just blindly floating it through a big pool. Thats just me though. I like seeing the strike and seeing a big fish snatch my bait up. Maybe thats not for some people. Either way im going to be fishing the reds so if you guys dont like it too bad i guess. And on another note, ive seen hens laying on the bank b/c some guy guts em open and takes all the eggs. It really bothered me, i was like 10 or 11 when i seen that. But just b/c i fish for reds and c&r them , its worse then gutting a fish right there and taking all the eggs. their the ones that should be catching heat. Ive never caught and kept a fish for its eggs. I dont even like the way steelhead taste, ive only kept 3 steelhead out of the years ive been fishing for them. i dont see any harm in C&R spawning or dropback steelhead!


----------



## Eddie1017

1roofmusky said:


> Eddie- All I can say is, you better stick to fishing for spawning steelhead. If you start fishing for spawning bass or muskies, you better wear a hat with a rearview mirror on it!! We aren't nearly as courteous as "chrome-domes"!


Fall off bro... honestly hop off......


----------



## Streamhawk

This is going to send this thread into a tail spin!!! If you are looking for information and tips on steelheading the Lake tribs, here's a secret for those of you looking to improve your time on the water.
It's called Steelhead guide, a book by John Nagy, you can get it online or in a major book store like Barnes and Noble and some local bait shops may carry it. It gives maps and some details about a crap load of tribs that feed into the many major rivers/streams that feed into Lake Erie. I am from southwest ohio, my disadvantage is not being on the tribs as much as you guys up north, so I needed to get an education, this book will give some of you guys and education to make a good decision on where to go. I am the type of fisherman who releases everything and enjoys the outdoors, not how many fish I "caught", it's called fishing not catching. As far as some of the comments on this thread about people a little mad about people fishing redds, well you are entitled to your opinion, remember it's an opinion. As far as the law with ODNR, it's not illegal, and until it is, just move on, it's not worth the aggervation. If I see someone snagging which is illegal, well I just dial the 800 ODNR number for snagging, let them handle it, that's one of the reasons we pay for our fishing license and everything else involved with water sports. I would like to thank Big Daddy for being helpful with the weather conditions, along with the many other that responded to my post, you saved me from a big drive up north, thank you for being friendly. My last 2 cents, there is plenty of water out there to fish and no one has any "secret" spots, because when you leave that hole or the one day you are not there, I can gurantee you that someone else is fishing it. By the way Big Daddy, re-planning my trip for upcoming weekend or next week, have a good one.


----------



## MuskieMan35

Reading through this forum has been interesting to say the least...

A couple points- myself being a flyfisherman for steelhead & smallies... I "tend" to look for water anywhere from 5' and less.. Like most fly guys we need moving water.. I don't pay attention to the type of bottom (gravel/sand)- I pay attention to the water speed/clarity/ riffles/ runs/chutes. I don't care.

What's funny about all this discussion is that once a centerpinner or spin guy or fly guy FIND the fish in a hole or in a run or riffle (that they can't see) EVERYONE is in the same situation- you know the fish are there (depending on experience in that hole/water level/ etc..) and you fish for them.. wether your draggin the bottom or somewhere in between- why does it matter? Some of you are acting as if: "Well, I've hooked a few fish and I know they are there so... I guess I'll move on to the next hole cause i like the mystery of not knowing better"

Some people don't have the oppurtunity to fish for browns or brookies or bonefish.

I realize that fishing for them in gravel ditches is not preferred to some people but sorry- if I had a son and wanted him to see & catch fish it would be definately high on the list...I'm sure alot of people get hooked on steelhead fishing becouse of the spawning period- right or wrong- where all in this together.


----------



## Eddie1017

MuskieMan35 said:


> Reading through this forum has been interesting to say the least...
> 
> A couple points- myself being a flyfisherman for steelhead & smallies... I "tend" to look for water anywhere from 5' and less.. Like most fly guys we need moving water.. I don't pay attention to the type of bottom (gravel/sand)- I pay attention to the water speed/clarity/ riffles/ runs/chutes. I don't care.
> 
> What's funny about all this discussion is that once a centerpinner or spin guy or fly guy FIND the fish in a hole or in a run or riffle (that they can't see) EVERYONE is in the same situation- you know the fish are there (depending on experience in that hole/water level/ etc..) and you fish for them.. wether your draggin the bottom or somewhere in between- why does it matter? Some of you are acting as if: "Well, I've hooked a few fish and I know they are there so... I guess I'll move on to the next hole cause i like the mystery of not knowing better"
> 
> Some people don't have the oppurtunity to fish for browns or brookies or bonefish.
> 
> I realize that fishing for them in gravel ditches is not preferred to some people but sorry- if I had a son and wanted him to see & catch fish it would be definately high on the list...I'm sure alot of people get hooked on steelhead fishing becouse of the spawning period- right or wrong- where all in this together.


my point exactly.. thank you couldnt have said it better my self. thats all ive been trying to say.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Here is some easy fishing!!! Just pic out the one you want


----------



## ParmaBass

BigDaddy300 said:


> Everyone knows how easy the Rocky is to access, no hidden gem there. That's why it gets so much pressure. I have directed guys to some of my good spots on the Rocky, no secrets there.


I attempted sarcasm.......


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> Here is some easy fishing!!! Just pic out the one you want


Lets all be immature.. lets see how many fish you can catch man!!!! Deep murky holes are your thing right? You should have no problems catching a think since your an expert fisherman. And you dont have to worry about people fishing reds. This is def for you


----------



## Whaler

Anyone who would kill a steelhead or any other fish , gut it for its eggs and leave it to rot is a stupid Ignoramous spelled with a capital I !


----------



## Patricio

BigDaddy300 said:


> What kind of water do you fish when the rivers are low and clear and all the ditch fish move back out. You never fish holes that you can't see into? They don't have to be muddy not to see into them. They just have to be deep enough for the fish to blend, and I know that you are aware of how well they blend, into the bottom without being seen.


as I've stated, I never fish redds. but I dont get arrogant about it. 

I sight fish the bigger rivers, too. in the fall when they first start moving up is one of the best times to sight fish for them. I do fish the deeper holes, but when catching fish that way, luck has a large role to play in it, and I like to reduce the _luck_ part of fishing equation as much as possible. sight fishing allows me to do this. it moves the element of fishing for the most part to skill and talent. which is the reason why I never use bobbers...errr strike indicators or weights either. 

these fish are mind blowing easy to catch. when using either spinning gear or centerpinning







gear 50 fish days are possible. even when using fly gear, once youve got it youve got it. these fish are dumb and greedy. and will take almost any fly at any given time.


----------



## Eddie1017

Patricio said:


> as I've stated, I never fish redds. but I dont get arrogant about it.
> 
> I sight fish the bigger rivers, too. in the fall when they first start moving up is one of the best times to sight fish for them. I do fish the deeper holes, but when catching fish that way, luck has a large role to play in it, and I like to reduce the _luck_ part of fishing equation as much as possible. sight fishing allows me to do this. it moves the element of fishing for the most part to skill and talent. which is the reason why I never use bobbers...errr strike indicators or weights either.
> 
> these fish are mind blowing easy to catch. when using either spinning gear or centerpinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear 50 fish days are possible. even when using fly gear, once youve got it youve got it. these fish are dumb and greedy. and will take almost any fly at any given time.



patricio- thank you couldnt have said it better. i do like to reduce the luck factor. goood goood point.


----------



## Stickman

I don't like to see fish that look like Xmas trees with all the ornaments and decorations on their backs and it only seems to happen in the springtime?????? Does anyone know how this happens?? Would people really continue to use a technique that resulted in this happening over and over


----------



## Eddie1017

Stickman said:


> I don't like to see fish that look like Xmas trees with all the ornaments and decorations on their backs and it only seems to happen in the springtime?????? Does anyone know how this happens?? Would people really continue to use a technique that resulted in this happening over and over


TBH the fish i catch sight fishing hardly are ever snagged. im sure your just the perfect angler and have never foul hooked a fish..


----------



## Stickman

Eddie not saying that all fly guys do that I am just saying I don't like to see it and unfortunately it does happen 

I can also say I do fish with a float and no I have not ever snagged a steelhead.

By the way it makes me sick to see zipped fish on a river bank as well.


People have the right to fish the way they want and can fish ethically or unethically while spinning, pinning or fly. I guess that is my point. 

Don't break the law, enjoy yourself and feel good about what you are doing.

How does that sound?


----------



## Eddie1017

Stickman said:


> Eddie not saying that all fly guys do that I am just saying I don't like to see it and unfortunately it does happen
> 
> I can also say I do fish with a float and no I have not ever snagged a steelhead.
> 
> By the way it makes me sick to see zipped fish on a river bank as well.
> 
> 
> People have the right to fish the way they want and can fish ethically or unethically while spinning, pinning or fly. I guess that is my point.
> 
> Don't break the law, enjoy yourself and feel good about what you are doing.
> 
> How does that sound?


stickman your are exactly right, and im sorry for kinda jumping down your throat. i kinda keep my guard and defense up on this forum b.c of the kind of guys on here. my apologies. but ya who is to say what fishing ethically is? fishing is fishing. fishing unethically i would think is snagging or netting not fishing reds or around redds.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> Lets all be immature.. lets see how many fish you can catch man!!!! Deep murky holes are your thing right? You should have no problems catching a think since your an expert fisherman. And you dont have to worry about people fishing reds. This is def for you


Piece of cake! I can already see the holding areas. Seams, eddies, pocket water, undercut banks and a very nice bend. It will be loaded with fish. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Patricio said:


> as I've stated, I never fish redds. but I dont get arrogant about it.
> 
> I sight fish the bigger rivers, too. in the fall when they first start moving up is one of the best times to sight fish for them. I do fish the deeper holes, but when catching fish that way, luck has a large role to play in it, and I like to reduce the _luck_ part of fishing equation as much as possible. sight fishing allows me to do this. it moves the element of fishing for the most part to skill and talent. which is the reason why I never use bobbers...errr strike indicators or weights either.
> 
> these fish are mind blowing easy to catch. when using either spinning gear or centerpinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear 50 fish days are possible. even when using fly gear, once youve got it youve got it. these fish are dumb and greedy. and will take almost any fly at any given time.


I don't get arrogant about it either. All I ever said was that I don't like it, it's boring. You are right about the luck factor but not just for holes. There is some luck involved in all aspects of fishing. Skill and talent still have a major role in fishing deeper spots. You still have to read the water and try and determine where the fish are. Head, middle and tailout of the hole all have their own characteristics and will fish differently. Then you have to figure out what will work on those fish at that particular time, and I'm sure you know it is always changing. Then you have to present your offering in a favorable way to the fish.

You are absolutely right about the fish being easy to catch for the most part. As you hone your skills and put the time on the water they become even easier.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Eddie1017 said:


> stickman your are exactly right, and im sorry for kinda jumping down your throat. i kinda keep my guard and defense up on this forum b.c of the kind of guys on here. my apologies. but ya who is to say what fishing ethically is? fishing is fishing. fishing unethically i would think is snagging or netting not fishing reds or around redds.


Dude just relax a bit. Not everyone on this site is out to get you. There are many traits that ethical fisherman have or that are involved in fishing ethically. Snagging and netting as you mentioned. Also littering, length limits, bag limits,(all the rules and regs for that matter) stream etiquette, respecting nature and property boundaries to name a few.


----------



## 1roofmusky

Eddie1017 said:


> Lets all be immature.. lets see how many fish you can catch man!!!! Deep murky holes are your thing right? You should have no problems catching a think since your an expert fisherman. And you dont have to worry about people fishing reds. This is def for you


This definately looks like a world-class, South Texas, GAR factory!! AKA the Trinity River that flows into Lake Livingston. You cant see anything at all yet those 100+ pound alligator gar thrive in it! You definately wouldn't have any problems catching multiple fish as big as you! That IS my kind of fishing. 
-AND I've caught more naturally reproducing muskies out water that looks like that in the last 3 years than a lot of guys catch in a lifetime!


----------



## riverKing

well if you all would stop killing nuns and babies this....wait what were we arguing about.
oh yeah, has anyone gotten back out to fish that is what the site is here for right?


----------



## Eddie1017

BigDaddy300 said:


> Piece of cake! I can already see the holding areas. Seams, eddies, pocket water, undercut banks and a very nice bend. It will be loaded with fish. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok if you say so lmfao!!! if you would rather fish that then that big group of fish i dk wat to say lol


----------



## Streamhawk

Who needs knowledge of a stream????? I fish the deep holes..........1/4 stick of dynamite!!!! LMAO on another note, seems like everything is blown up right now given the live stream data. Looks like fishing won't happen until weekend, or early next week, if you guys don't get anymore rain.


----------



## AnthHol

Stickman said:


> Eddie not saying that all fly guys do that I am just saying I don't like to see it and unfortunately it does happen
> 
> I can also say I do fish with a float and no I have not ever snagged a steelhead.
> 
> By the way it makes me sick to see zipped fish on a river bank as well.
> 
> 
> People have the right to fish the way they want and can fish ethically or unethically while spinning, pinning or fly. I guess that is my point.
> 
> Don't break the law, enjoy yourself and feel good about what you are doing.
> 
> How does that sound?


Amen, well put.


----------



## 1roofmusky

I hope there is a 100 post limit on these threads! This is getting pretty deep. Until anyone is breaking the law, this thread is really going NOWHERE! It now just boils down to personal preference.

"Why can't we all just get along!" -Rodney King


----------



## OhioFlyer

As you can tell the spring run will be in full gear shortly if not mostly already here. One too many or one to little split shot will get you a snagged fish. Spinning, center pin or fly fishing...they all get snags. A bigger problem is the guys that come down in their barn boots and a grouper rod to catch these great fish. Don't get me wrong casting spoons off the breakwall in the fall is great fun when the chrome hasn't hit the rivers. When they get to the rivers and "ditches" challenge yourself with some light line and finesse presentations. Its all part of the deal. What we need are a few more wildlife officers thining out the legal fisherman from the law breakers. We (steelhead fisherman) are losing large amounts of prime fishing spots to landowners that post their land. Rather than bickering about tecniques and styles we should be focusing on keeping one of the greatest steelhead fisheries (imo the greatest) available to generations to come.

Further more I think that the lack of respect for fellow sportsman has went to dirt. We are all looking for the same thing...a good time. Always lend a helping hand when landing a fish or getting your line out of the way. Everytime I get out and get on some fish I get 1-3 guys crawling up my rear asking questions and pushing me out of my spot. 

Catch some fish and enjoy the show. This type of fishing is much different than what we have available in the Great Lakes. That is why there are so many of "US".


----------



## BigDaddy300

Streamhawk said:


> Who needs knowledge of a stream????? I fish the deep holes..........1/4 stick of dynamite!!!! LMAO on another note, seems like everything is blown up right now given the live stream data. Looks like fishing won't happen until weekend, or early next week, if you guys don't get anymore rain.


Yep!! The Dupont fly. Works everytime


----------



## Streamhawk

"We (steelhead fisherman) are losing large amounts of prime fishing spots to landowners that post their land. Rather than bickering about tecniques and styles we should be focusing on keeping one of the greatest steelhead fisheries (imo the greatest) available to generations to come."

Awesome thought, you could of not had said it any better. You are absolutly right, hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## steelheadBob

I think i'll stay out of this one.


----------



## fish chris

If anyone would like to know ,I just got back from the rock, still pushing pretty good but,it will be fishable useing big sacks on a drop rig,seen a lot of suckers roll in the slack water and eddies,was looking mid river,there going to be to many people for me to fish the upper river,.those looking for bedding fish are going to be thick,.hope nobody gets hurt,.GOOD LUCK GUYS AND BE SAFE


----------



## Yanky

to change the subject a little, and provide some education to some of us who are still learning the intricacies of fishing in ohio(namely me) how would you fish that stretch of muddy river in the pic that was previously posted? i know undercuts are a good spot but it seems that they are on the far side of that deep river. what else would you do? i often have trouble on certain parts of the hoga because it looks similar to the pic, wide flat areas where you cant get across to the fallen logs, hiding spots, etc. 

anyone interested in passing along some education?


----------



## fish chris

Are you talking muddy or clear?


----------



## fish chris

If you are talking clear, i would start just ahead of that bend ,then fish the bend its self then fish just after. if you are talking muddy then i think thats beyond my skill.


----------



## joewallguy




----------



## Yanky

id be interested in hearing both sides of the fence: muddy and clear water


----------

